# schooled up redfish lock-jaw?



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> Must have seen 200 plus reds but they all had lock jaw. Threw prett
> 
> 
> Str8-Six said:
> ...


Big moon last night


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They aren't always hungry!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They aren't always hungry!


True. I know with tarpon you can get a reaction strike when you present the fly the right way(even when they are not hungry). Wondering if it's similar for reds. Yesterday was good. We caught a 27", 24" and 23". I was talking about last weekend


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> True. I know with tarpon you can get a reaction strike when you present the fly the right way(even when they are not hungry). Wondering if it's similar for reds. Yesterday was good. We caught a 27", 24" and 23". I was talking about last weekend


I have had much better luck picking off the outside stragglers off smaller pods of redfish (like 4-5 fish or so). The bigger schools seem to be on a mission to get from point A to B and if you are lucky enough to hook one the whole school bolts. 
Another scenario we see a lot here in Texas are redfish slashing through schools of tiny glass minnows and grass shrimp. They straight up swim through with their mouth open and scoop as many up as they can. When this is going on 99 percent of the time you aren't catching them because they aren't keying in on a single bait but just blindly gorging. Even a tiny crappie jig will not work in this situation.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Gotcha, that makes sense. If the crappie jig doesn't work then nothing will. It's my favorite go to lure when I'm not catching anything, surprisingly.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I had the same yesterday. Full moon?


----------

